# How can i get rid of fever blisters really fast?



## Martin (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 3 bad fever blisters on my top lip and i have to go to school tomorrow and i dont want to go with my lip looking this bad. right now im using campho-phenique cold sore and fever blister treatment to try to get rid of it but it is takin tooo long. I NEED HELP!!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 19, 2008)

There is nothing that will get rid of a fever blister overnight, just continue to use what you are using and keep the area dry and clean


----------



## Lia (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup - what you can try is to cover that with some concealer




.


----------



## jinaz (Feb 20, 2008)

Not much you can do at this point but if you can catch it right away I've had good luck w/Abreva. You can also get an RX (can't remember the name of it but it's commonly prescribed for herpes) that is in pill form that will knock it out pretty fast. My sister carries them w/her just in case!


----------



## michelledreams (Feb 20, 2008)

I also heard Abreva shortens the duration of a fever blister


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh I bet that hurts. Use Abreva and cover with make-up tomorrow--it seems that make-up smothers them. I feel your pain


----------

